
The Craft of Writing Effecively - VarFarYonder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtIzMaLkCaM&t=30s
======
VarFarYonder
You can find the printout he refers to during the lecture here: [https://cpb-
us-w2.wpmucdn.com/u.osu.edu/dist/5/7046/files/20...](https://cpb-
us-w2.wpmucdn.com/u.osu.edu/dist/5/7046/files/2014/10/UnivChic_WritingProg-1grt232.pdf)

